# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صور قديمة لـــ

## المميزة

بيت احزان الامام زين العابدين ((ع))




باب بيت فاطمة ((ع))




مكان ولادة السيدة الزهراء في بيت السيدة خديجة ((ع))



مكان الشق في الركن اليماني من الكعبة وهو تذكار لميلاد الامام علي ((ع))


مقام ابراهيم ((ع)) من الداخل

----------


## المميزة

منبر امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 


مدخل ومخرج بيت الامام علي عليه السلام




مغتسل الامام علي عليه السلام




محراب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام


في انتظار التفاعل في صور باقية

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك العافيه
في ميزان الاعمال
ننتظر الباقي

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور منورة

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيكـِ ربي ألف عافيهـ
جزاكِ الله خيراً

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## همس الصمت

صور حلوووووووووووين مرة
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي
على هذي الصور وفي إنتظار البقيه ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاركه رائعه

----------


## المميزة

مسجد قباء اول مسجد بناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عند دخوله 
المدينة ووصفه القرآن بانه (اسس على التقوى)، وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يأتيه كل سبت، وورد عنه صلى 
الله عليه وآله وسلم ان للصلاة فيه ثواب عمره



مسجد القبلتين الواقع في الطريق الشمالي الغربي للمدينة المنورة، وفيه نزل الوحي والنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
يؤم المسلمين في صلاة الظهر بتغيير القبلة باتجاه الكعبة المعظمة



المسجد النبوي بعد التوسعة الاخيرة التي هدمت خلالها كثير من المعالم الاسلامية المهمة منها بيت الامام الصادق عليه 
السلام ومقبرة (عبد الله) والد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ومسجد فاطمة بنت الحسين عليها السلام ومسجدها 
وغيرها


منظر للمسجد النبوي المبارك من جهة الحجرة المطهرة وبيت فاطمة عليها السلام وايوان الصفة الذي جعله رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في مؤخرة المسجد وظلله للغرباء والمساكين



يروى ان المساحة الاولى للمسجد النبوي الذي بناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كانت (70*60) ذراعاً تحيط به 
بيوت للمسلمين مفتوحة ابوابها على المسجد قبل ان ينزل الامر الالهي باغلاق جميع هذه الابواب الا باب منزل علي 
وفاطمة عليهما السلام

----------


## LUCKY

الله يعطيك العافيه على الصور النادره 

مجهود تستحقي الشكر عليه 

موفقه لكل خيررررر

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

قبة المرقد النبوي، ولم تكن ثمة قبة فوق الحجرة المطهرة في البداية بل بنيت سنة 678 هـ.ق بعد الحريق الاول الذي 
شب في المسجد النبوي سنة 654هـ



يعتبر المسجد النبوي المبارك المسجد الثاني الذي بناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في المدينة المنورة بعد 

مسجد قبا، وقد اقامه في المحل الذي بركت فيه ناقته بأمر ربها في الحادثة المشهورة المذكورة في كتب السيرة




صورة للمسجد النبوي المبارك وتظهر الى جانبه مقبرة البقيع المشرفة التي كان الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وآله 
وسلم يكثر من زيارة قبور الصالحين فيها




مسجد الجمعة الذي أُقيم في محل اقامة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لصلاة الجمعة عندما أدركه وقتها على 
مشارف دخوله المدينة بعد تحركه من مسجد قباء




مسجد الامام علي عليه السلام في منطقة مناخة الذي صلى فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ثم أمير المؤمنين 
عليه السلام صلاة العيد 



مسجد أبي ذر الغفاري المعروف بمسجد السجدة الذي بُني في المحل الذي صلى فيه النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله 
وسلم ركعتين ثم سجد سجدة شكر طويلة على نزول جبرئيل عليه السلام عليه مبشراً بان مَن صلى وسلم عليه صلى الله 
وسلم عليه




مسجد المباهلة الذي بُني في المحل الذي جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اليه مصطحباً علياً وفاطمة والحسنين 
عليهم السلام لمباهلة نصارى نجران بهم كما حكته آية المباهلة، وقد تراجع النصارى عن المباهلة بعدما شاهدوا الانوار 
الخمسة لأهل الكساء

----------


## المميزة

الله يعافيك 
يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## المميزة

*قفل الشباك الموضوع مكان باب دار الصديقة الزهراء عليها السلام الذي تعرض للحرق بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه* 

*وآله وسلم الذي كان يقف كل صباح عنده ويسلم على أهله ويتلو آية التطهير*
**


*شباك مدخل بيت فاطمة وعلي عليهما السلام الذي كان يُفتح على المسجد النبوي وهو الباب الوحيد الذي اُستثني من* 
*الامر الالهي بسد أبواب بيوت المسلمين التي كانت تفتح على المسجد. وهو ملاصق للحائط الغربي للحجرة النبوية* 
*المطهرة*

**
*شباك آخر وُضع لمحل بيت الزهراء عليها السلام الذي روي ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان أول بيت يزوره* 
*بعد المسجد اذا عاد من سفر، وفيه كان زواجها من علي عليه السلام، وفيه ولدت الحسنين عليهما السلام، وفيه نزلت آية* 
*التطهير، وفيه كان محراب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم للتهجد الليلي،، وفيه محرابها عليها السلام*

**
*جانب من مكان مزرعة (فدك) التي نحلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم للزهراء عليها السلام وغصبوها منها بعد* 
*وفاته، وكانت عليها السلام تنفق جميع ريعها على المساكين*


**




*مقبرة البقيع المشرفة باجساد الائمة الاربعة (المجتبى والسجاد والباقر والصادق عليهم السلام) وعدد من عمات النبي* 
*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم واعمامه وذريته ومنهم ابراهيم ابنه ويحتمل ان يكون فيها قبر محسن السقط بن الامام علي* 
*عليه السلام*


**

*مقبرة البقيع التي كان يكثر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم زيارة اهلها وهي الان من اقرب المعالم التاريخية* 
*للمسجد النبوي (مساحتها 000ر18 متر مربع)*

**

*مقبرة شهداء فخ التي تضم الاجساد الطاهرة لنحو مائة من الفاطميين من ولد المجتبى عليهم السلام قتلهم جلاوزة موسى* 
*الهادي العباسي، وقد قال عنهم الامام الجواد عليه السلام: لم يكن لنا بعد الطف مصرع اعظم من فخ*

**




*غار ثور محل اختفاء النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه وآله في طريق الهجرة المباركة الى المدينة المنورة*

**

*صورة قديمة لقبور اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم في البقيع في المدينة المنورة قبل الهدم، والقبة الكبيرة للائمة الاربعة:* 
*المجتبى، السجاد، الباقر، الصادق عليهم السلام*

**

----------


## المميزة

هذا اخر شئ لليوم انشالله و طبعا في صور باقي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*الله كشخه مره مره*
*حلووووووووووووين يسلموا*
*ع*
*الطرح الجميل.*
*تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

صوور من التراث تعتبر لكِ الشكر اختي

تحياتي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.



----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## المميزة

"صندوق للسيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام"





الحجر الاسود بدون غطائه الفضى




رسالة النبي محمد صلى الله علية وآله وسلم التي بعثها للمقوقس ملك أقباط مصر يدعوه فيها للاسلام



الرسالة التي بعثها الرسول الأعظم ص الى هرقل عظيم الروم




"رسالة للنبي محمد صلى الله علية وآله وسلم"



"وهذه رسالة للنبي محمد صلى الله علية وآلة وسلم"
انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.


صندل من جلد كان للنبي صلى الله علية وآله وسلم
.


منزل السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام الذي يطل على المسجد النبوي 
ومن المعروف أن هذا الباب في نفس موضع الباب الاصلي




"وهذا لباس الحسن او الحسين عليهما السلام"
انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

----------


## المميزة

*هذه الصورة للضريح قبل أن يقوم الوهابية بتغيير الكتابة على الشباك:*

* 
مكتوب على الشباك: يا الله يا محمد*







الصورة بعد تغيير الكتابة الى ::يالله يامجيد



*ذكرتني هذه الحادثة التي انحدر فيها الفكر الوهابي إلى المعادن والحديد ! ببيت شعر لأحد الشعراء وهو نائل المظفر حين يقول:*

*عبّادة حجارة الشيعة ليش تگول*

* 
لأن عقلك حجارة وذني يعقلهن

لكن ماذا نقول .. هذا مستوى تفكيرهم 

**

*

----------


## المميزة

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجموعة من الصور النادرة أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم
عمامة وبردة الرسول (صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله)


سيف وقوس النبي (صل الله عليه وآله)

عمامة النبي (صل الله عليه وآله)

صندل جلد للرسول (صل الله عليه وآله) 

موقع عزوة بدر

صورة قديمة للبقيع ... كانوا مراقد وأضرحة .. كانت جنة البقيع

----------


## أبو سلطان

شكرا لكِ على الصور التاريخية

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## رحيق الامل

يسلمو 

ع الروحانيات

في الصور

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ماشاء الله صور تخشع لها القلوب ..وتنكسر لبعضها ... 


جزاكِ الله خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة .. 
مجهوووود كبير وموفق عزيزتي..
تستحقي التقييم بجدارة .. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

ما شاء الله رووووووعة الصور
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء
موفقه
دمتي بهناء 


 
أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

في ميزان حسنـــــــــــــــــاتك يا رب

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## المميزة

*
آية الله الشهيد الشيخ محمد تقي الجواهري ( أحد تلامذة المرجع و الزعيم السيد الخوئي و أيضاً أحد علماء النجف الأشرف البارزين تم إعتقاله عام 1982 و اختفى أثره )



سماحة المرجع الكبير آية الله العظمى الشيخ الوحيد الخراساني - إيران ( قم المقدسة )
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة


صورة نادرة للفيلسوف الكبير سماحة آية الله الشيخ جوادي آملي وهو في ريعان شبابه - إيران ( قم المقدسة



الفقيه الكبير و العالم المجدد المرحوم آية الله العظمى السيد الميرزا محمد حسن الشيرازي ( صاحب ثورة التنباك ضد الاستعمار الإنجليزي ) - إيران
بدأ يدرس العلم منذ الرابع من عمره. وخلال عامين وأربعة أشهر فرغ من تعلّم الكتابة وقراءة القرآن الكريم واللغة الفارسية وشرع في مطالعة الكتب العربية، وبلغ العشرين من عمره وهو حائز على درجة الاجتهاد في الشريعة الاسلامية .



المحقق الكبير المرحوم آية الله السيد محمد صادق بحر العلوم - العراق



الرجل الفذ وصاحب العقل الوقاد المرحوم آية الله الشهيد السيد مصطفى الخميني




سماحة آية الله العظمى الشيخ ناصر مكارم الشيرازي يصلي جماعة بمجموعة من المؤمنين في شهر رمضان عام 1428 هجري قمري 
الصف الأول : من اليمين - سماحة الشيخ فاضل بومجداد - سماحة العلاّمة السيد حسين الياسين - أحد المؤمنين - سماحة السيد عبدالله العلي ( أبوهاشم ) - سماحة الشيخ عبدالهادي الحمود 
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة





سماحة العالم الفاضل والخطيب المفوّه آية الله السيد محمد رضا امام الجزائري - إيران ( قم المقدسة ) 
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة

العارف الكبير والتقي العظيم آية الله العظمى الشيخ محمد تقي بهجت 



المرحوم آية الله العظمى الشيخ الفاضل اللنكراني يؤم المؤمنين - إيران 







سماحة آية الله الشيخ محمد رضا مهدوي كني - أحد القادة في الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية


 
*</I>

----------


## المميزة

*
صورة نادرة للمرحوم آية الله العظمى الشيخ محمد أمين زين الدين و هو مرتدياً الغترة الخليجية 



القاضي الكبير المرحوم الحجة السيد عدنان بن علوي آل عبدالجبار الموسوي البحراني ( توفي 1348 ) 



الخطيب الملا عطية الجمري ( رحمه الله )



رسم لآية الله المرحوم السيد علي بن محمد آل إسحاق البلادي 



صورة قديمة ونادرة لبعض فضلاء وعلماء البحرين ألتقطت في أواخر الستينيات - من اليمين : سماحة الشهيد السيد أحمد الغريفي - سماحة السيد عبدالله الغريفي - سماحة الشيخ عيسى قاسم - سماحة الشيخ عبدالحسين الستري - أحد المشائخ 
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة


المرحوم الخطيب الكبير الشيخ أحمد مال الله 
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة


الشيخ الآصفي يزور الشيخ عبدالأمير الجمري 



صورة نادرة للعالم الرباني والفيلسوف الكبير سماحة آية الله المحقق الشيخ حسن زاده آملي في زيه العسكري في أيام الحرب العراقية الإيرانية - إيران ( قم المقدسة 



صورة للمرحومين المرجعين آية الله العظمى الشيخ التبريزي ( قم المقدسة ) وآية الله العظمى الشيخ الفلسفي ( مشهد المعظمة )
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة


الفقيه الجليل و العالم الكبير المرحوم آية الله العظمى الشيخ حسين الحلي - العراق ( الحلة ) 
تلامذته : نذكر منهم ما يلي :
1ـ الشهيد السيّد محمّد رضا الموسوي الخلخالي .
2ـ الشهيد السيّد محمّد تقي الحسيني الجلالي .
3ـ السيّد محمّد سعيد الطباطبائي الحكيم . 
4ـ الشهيد الشيخ مرتضى البروجردي .
5ـ الشهيد السيّد عز الدين بحر العلوم .
6ـ الشيخ حسين الراستي الكاشاني . 
7ـ الشهيد السيّد علاء بحر العلوم . 
8ـ السيّد علي الحسيني السيستاني .
9ـ الشيخ محمّد تقي الجواهري .
10ـ الشهيد الشيخ علي الغروي .
11ـ الشيخ علي الغروي النائيني .
12ـ السيد محمّد تقي الحكيم .
13ـ السيّد عبد الرزاق المقرّم .
14ـ الشيخ محمّد هادي معرفة . 
15ـ السيّد علي المحقق الداماد .
16ـ الشيخ قربان علي الكابلي .
17ـ السيّد محمّد الروحاني .
18ـ الشيخ علي زين الدين .
19ـ الشيخ جعفر السبحاني .
20ـ السيّد يوسف الحكيم



صورة نادرة تجمع كل من :
المرحوم آية الله السيد مرتضى الموحد الأبطحي والد المرجع - الفيلسوف الكبير والعالم الفذ آية الله السيد محمد حسين الطباطبائي - العلاّمة البحّاثة آية الله العظمى السّيد محمّد عليّ الموحّد الأبطحيّ الأصبهاني - إيران ( قم المقدسة ) 
نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة
*</I>

----------


## المميزة

رزقنا الله تعالى واياكم زيارة الكعبة الشريفة.





بئر زمزم :
تقع على بعد 21م من الكعبة المشرفة وافادت الدراسات أن العيون المغذية للبئر تضخ ما بين 11 الى 18.5لترا من الماء في الثانية .
وقد كان على بئر زمزم بناء يغطيه ومساحته 88.8متر مربع وهدم ما بين عام 1381-1388 هجريه لتوسعة المطاف ونقل مكان شرب ماء زمزم الى بدروم مكيف اسفل المطاف بمدخل منفصل للرجال والنساء ويمكن رؤية البئر من داخل الحاجز الزجاجي




مقام سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام :
هو الحجر الذي قام عليه خليل الله ابراهيم عند بناء الكعبة وكان اسماعيل يناوله الحجارة 
وكل ما كمل جهة انتقل الى اخرى يطوف حول الكعبة وهو واقف عليه حتى انتهى الى وجه
البيت وقد كان من معجزات ابراهيم عليه السلام ان صار الحجر تحت قدميه رطبا فغاصــــــت
فيه قدماه وقد بقي أثر قدميه ظاهرا فيه من ذلك العصر الى يومنا وان تغير عن هيئتـــــــــــه
الاصليه بمسح الناس بأيديهم قبل وضع الحجر في المقصورة الزجاجية




الصفا:
جبل صغير يبدأ منه السعى وهو في الجهة الجنوبية مائلا الى الشرق
على بعد نحو 130 متر من الكعبة المشرفة..وقد ورد ذكره في القران
قال تعالى {ان الصفا والمروة من شعآئر الله...}سورة البقرة 158

صورة قديمة للمروة 
المروة:
جبيل صغير من حجر المرو وهو الابيض الصلب وهو في الجهة الشرقية 
الشمالية على بعد نحو300متر من الركن الشامي للكعبة المشرفة وهو منتهى
المسعى الشمالي واحد مشاعر الحج


مطاف:
هو المساحة التى تحيط بالكعبة المعظمة ويستخدمها المسلمون في طوافهم بالبيت العتيق وفيه الحركة متصلة آناء الليل والنهار مابين طائف وراكع وساجد وخاشع أمام اللملتزم يدعوالله ويسترجيه








المسعى :
هو المساحة الممتده بين الصفا والمروة والسعي بينها من مناسك
الحج والعمره وهو سنه ابينا ابراهيم عليه السلام وسنة هاجر أم اسماعيــــــل
عليهما السلام وقد امرنا الله بذلك وفعله نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام 






صوره للحجر الاسود

----------


## المميزة

*تاريخ بناء الكعبة* 
**************



*تلك الصورة توضح أن المسعى قديما كان خارج الحرم*
**
*باب الملتزم القديم أبان الآحتلال الآنجليزى*


*صورة نادرة للكعبة قديما* 




*صورة نادرة للكعبة قديما ويظهر فيها دار العباس بجوار الكعبة* 



*صورة نادرة للكعبة أثناء فيضان مكة سنة ( 1934 )* 



**

***
*** *
**صورة للكعبة الشريفة أثناء عملية تغيير الكسوة* 
*
** بعض صور الكعبة الشريفة*
**

*
*

*   صورة توضيحية لمفتاح الكعبة المشرفة*
*( مفتاح باب الكعبة )* 



*مفتاح أخر من مفاتيح الكعبة* 



*الحجر الاسعد*
 



*من أندر وأعظم مجموعات الصور النادرة لمواقع منتدياتنا* 
*صورة ( الحجر الآسعد ) على هيئته الطبيعية((بدون غطاء))*

----------


## المميزة

صور مهابط الملائكة في مصر , مراقد آل محمد (ع) 

مسجد الامام الحسين عليه السلام 


مسجد السيدة زينب الكبرى بنت علي بن أبي طالب ( عليهما السلام )






قبة السيدة سكينة بنت الامام الحسين بن علي ( ع )

----------


## المميزة

صور المكان الذي اعرج منه النبي ص للسماء

----------


## خادمة المجتبى



----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

صور روعه 

في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور منورة

----------


## المميزة

صوورة نادرة التقطت للحرم وقد وصل مستوى المطر للحجر الاسود وأصبح الطواف بالسباحة  

7
7
7
7





منظر جوي للبقيع الغرقد
 
...
 
...

...


صور مصدرها جريدة الشرق الأوسط عدد10678 الجمعة 14 صفر 1429هـ الموافق 22 فبراير 2008 






منظر لمكة المكرمة والحرم الشريف ... صورة التقطها محمد صادق بك عام 1880



منظر عام للمدينة المنورة ويبدو فيها الحرم النبوي ... صورة التقطها محمد صادق بك عام 1880



مقبرة المعلا في مكة المكرمة بعدسة ميرزا عام 1890



باب اجياد في مكة .. صورة التقطها محمد حلمي عام 1947



أحد الأسواق الخارجية ويبدو فيها صورة الحرم المكي ..صورة التقطها محمد حلمي عام 1947



الروضة الشريفة داخل المسجد النبوي.. صورة بعدسة محمد حلمي قبل 6 عقود



مسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة من صور ميرزا التي التقطت قبل 118 عاماً



باب العباس في الحرم المكي ..صورة امحمد علمي قبل 61 عاماً

----------


## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجموعة من الصور النادرة أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم
عمامة وبردة الرسول (صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله)

]
حوض لماء الوضوء تم العثور عليه في بيت محمد وخديجة عليهما السلام
في مكة عند الحجرة التي كان يتعبد فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله
وسلم اي (حجرة الوحي)

سيف وقوس النبي (صل الله عليه وآله)


موقع عزوة بدر

نسخة نادرة من الصحائف المنسوبة إلى النبي إدريس عليه السلام الذى عرف
عند المصريين القدماء باسم (اخنوخ) وعند اليونان باسم (هرمس) وهذه المخطوطة
النادرة محفوظة حالياً بمكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت

صورة عامة لبيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وام المؤمنين خديجة
عليها السلام في مكة اثناء عملية التنقيب عليه وقد عُد اهم معلم اسلامي
يكتشف ولكن تم اخفاءه عمداً نتيجة لضغوط بعض الوهابية

مصلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله في بيت خديجة والرسول(ص)

مقبرة المعلى في شعب ابي طالب عليه السلام في مكة المكرمة التي تضم
قبور أولياء الله ابي طالب والقاسم بن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله
وخديجة الكبرى سلام الله عليهم جميعاً بعد ان هُدمت أضرحتهم

صورة قديمة للبقيع ... كانوا مراقد وأضرحة .. كانت جنة البقيع

----------


## المميزة

مسجد قباء 
[IMG]http://img167.**************/img167/1949/41240239el3.png[/IMG]
قوس الله يعلو حرم الإمام الرضا (صلوات الله عليه) - إيران (مشهد) 

وطية الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام) - إيران (نيشابور)

(صورة نادرة) رمي الجمار بالجمرة الوسطى في حج عام 1325 هجري قمري - مكة المكرمة

صورة قديمة ونادرة لصلاة الجمعة بالحرم المكي الشريف في حج عام 1325 هـجري قمري 

صورة نادرة و قديمة لحرم الرسول الأعظم محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) بالمدينة المنورة

صورة نادرة لخيوط من قميص الرسول الأعظم محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) - الصورة ألتقطت في إحدى متاحف تركيا

صورة نادرة لشعرتين من شعرات الرسول الأعظم محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) - الصورة ألتقطت في إحدى متاحف تركيا

صورة قبل أكثر من قرن من الزمان ( 1914)

----------

